# Good socket set that takes off cleanout caps



## JGT

Anyone know of the size and a good socket set that can go over clean out caps that you can't get a wrench or channel locks on?


----------



## fixitright

I own a clean out set and several extra sockets. There is no one socket that works.

Chisels work TOO!

So do sawzalls


----------



## ToUtahNow




----------



## GAN

I try once, after that, chisel time.


----------



## justme

The only set you will ever need.



http://perfectoproducts.net/clean-out-plug-wrenches/


----------



## fixitright

justme said:


> The only set you will ever need.
> 
> 
> 
> http://perfectoproducts.net/clean-out-plug-wrenches/



Like I said, I have that set. It's nice but hardly gets to all the clean out plugs.

Chisel and big hammer often come out.


----------



## rjbphd

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## justme

fixitright said:


> Like I said, I have that set. It's nice but hardly gets to all the clean out plugs.
> 
> Chisel and big hammer often come out.


 If it's seized up of course.


----------



## fixitright

What I'm saying is that set does not contain all the sockets you will need.
To many variables that the chisel makes up for


----------



## KoleckeINC

Perfect doesn't fit most, I bought a 1 3/8 double square from wright tool co. $$$ but it's 99% of new stuff. Some oddball stud I have 12points for from Menards. Sloan etc.


----------



## KoleckeINC

justme said:


> The only set you will ever need.
> 
> 
> 
> http://perfectoproducts.net/clean-out-plug-wrenches/


That's the set I have with the right angle pipe wrench. 3/4 Drive. Ended up buying a ratchet for it at hobo freight


----------

